# 5800X Hitzkopf + WaKü Problemchen.



## cryon1c (23. November 2020)

So, wollen wir mal.
5800x@Stock brennt die Hütte (88-90°C bei nur 145W Powerlimit).
Restliche Hardware:
X570 ROG Strix E-Gaming mit 1.1.0.0C AGESA BIOS.
360mm Radiator (erstmal), 32GB 3200 CL16 RAM blubb.
WaKü mit EK Supremacy Waterblock und ner frischen Raijintek D5 Pumpe+Res Combo, EK Vardar Lüfter blubb.

Maximale Spannung was auf die CPU ab Werk angelegt wird: 1,475V pro Kern, höher ging das nicht.
Cinebench R20 Score - 5900. Und auch bei Cinebench brennt die Hütte, die CPU kann nicht mal 4,6GHz halten und wird übel heiß.

Anfängerfehler sind auszuschließen, der Waterblock sitzt richtig gut, WLP-Abdruck passt aber da kommt nichts an. Wasser bleibt kalt, Radiator bleibt kalt. Aus Spaß mal die 3090 heizen lassen im Gehäuse - keine Unterschiede, 88-90°C bei selber Spannung und selben Frequenzen pro Kern auf der CPU. Es macht also keinen Unterschied ob die WaKü jetzt 22°C Luft bekommt oder 35°C warme Luft im Gehäuse.
Auch idle sind die Temps zu hoch, ~45°C obwohl die CPU nix tut.

Bin nicht doof, das ist auch nicht mein erster PC. Die gleiche WaKü (nur andere Pumpe, war DDC und keine D5) hat den 3900X locker weggekühlt, der is nie auch nur an 70°C rangekommen.
Also was gefällt dem Ding nicht?

Edit: ja ich weiß wie die CPU und Boost und PBO funktionieren.
Ich weiß was 7nm sind.
Ich weiß das es schwer zu kühlen ist und die Temps nicht problematisch sind, trotzdem ist 90°C trotz einer guten CustomWaKü einfach Kacke. Das soll und kann kühler laufen.

Edit2: Wall of text incoming!
Montag Nacht, was macht klein cryon1c? Richtig, CPU quälen.
PBO getestet - ballert 1,45V in die CPU, maximaler Takt beim Cinebench R20 Multicore Test:
4550/4575MHz. Sofort 90°C und leicht drüber.
Schnauze voll, ich ins BIOS, PBO aus.
Manuelles OC - 1,36V, 4800MHz stabil all-core, 85-86°C peak (Ryzen Master zum ablesen, was nix anderes an).
Cinebench R20 Multicore: 6234 Punkte. Also schon mal gar keine Gurke und an sich auch kein so massiver Hitzkopf, nur macht das ASUS Board hier groben Unfug und prügelt locker 0,1V zu viel in die CPU. Klar, sicher ist sicher damit auch die Gurken ihren Takt kriegen, aber doch nicht um jeden Preis...
Screenshot klebe ich dran.

Aktuelle Lösung: Alles auf Standard beim Board und Ryzen Master, da geht die CPU auf ihre gewünschten 4850MHz Turbo und 4600 all-core ohne das ich was einstellen muss. Und auf neue BIOS-Versionen warten. Einstellungen aus dem Ryzen Master sind erstmal gespeichert, so habe ich einen Orientierungspunkt wegen Voltage/Takt später, sollte die Automatik immer noch übertreiben.
Der gleiche Grundsatz den ich damals bei den ersten Intel-CPUs mit Turbo und mit solchen Hitzköpfen wie verklebter 4770K damals gelernt habe, scheint wohl immer noch gültig zu sein. Lass das Board nicht automatisch übertakten, da kommt nur Müll raus, auch wenn man Overkill-Kühlung draufschnallt. Standard geht ja, aber auch hier sind 1,41V+ drin.
ASUS sollte das doch besser wissen und halbwegs einen Plan haben was sie da tun und das die CPUs ins Limit laufen. Davon gehen die nicht kaputt, aber beim unerfahrenen Anwender kann das durchaus Panik auslösen (wat 90°C@Stock?!) und die Kühlung rastet auch aus wenn man sie übers MoBo steuert ohne die manuell anzupassen.


P.S. Abgesehen von der heißen CPU, muss eine 3090 Eagle OC von Gigabyte unter Wasser. Also genau das krumme Ding was der8auer auseinandergebaut hat im Video, entsprechend mit dem krummen PSU-Verlängerungsstück/Adapter.
Jetzt hat Alphacool nen Waterblock angekündigt (noch nicht lieferbar, aber bestellbar) wo es laut Anleitung das Ding einfach vom PCB baumeln soll, nicht angeschraubt. Ich weiß das dem Adapter nichts passiert, aber das ist doch übel hässlich und lässt sich auch nicht gut verstecken.

EK scheint noch keinen Waterblock zu haben, der Rest auch nicht (Bykski, Barrow, Phanteks Glacier, Corsair), bin ich blind oder gibt es (noch) keine vernünftige Lösung für die Stromversorgung (soll doch nur im Block festgeschraubt sein damit nur die PCI-e 8x Stecker rausguggen und nicht das ganze Teil baumelt)?


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Anfängerfehler sind auszuschließen, der Waterblock sitzt richtig gut, WLP-Abdruck passt aber da kommt nichts an.


Im Gunde gibt es da nicht viel...

Dein Abdruck sieht doch nicht so aus wie du es beschreibst und um hier mehr dazu aussagen zu können müssten wir schon ein Bild dazu sehen. Sonst müssten wir ja deiner Aussage vertrauen. Sollte es dann doch nicht so sein, weil uns nicht bekannt ist ob deine Einschätzung dazu korrekt sind drehen wir uns im Kreis.
Dein Kühler nimmt keine Wärme auf, dazu fällt mir wieder zu 1. ein, wenn der Kühler nicht richtig drauf sitzen würde. Druckbild nach dem abnehmen des Kühlers wäre hierzu hilfreich.
Dein Kühler ist verstopft und kann die Temperatur nicht gut aufs Wasser abführen.
Dein Kühler ist verstopft und dein Durchfluss ist nicht gut. Aber in so einem Fall sollte zumindest eines der zwei Schläuche am Kühler merklich wärmer sein.
Ohne Durchflusssensor und Temperatursensor lässt sich nicht ersehen ob der Durchfluss gestört ist und ob die Wassertemperatur an Wärme zunimmt.
Das ein AMD Prozessor auch mit IDLE an die 45°C kommen kann sollte dir von deinem 3900X bereits bekannt sein. 
Zumindest das solche Temperaturen immer wieder kurz erreicht werden.


----------



## cryon1c (24. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Gunde gibt es da nicht viel...
> 
> Dein Abdruck sieht doch nicht so aus wie du es beschreibst und um hier mehr dazu aussagen zu können müssten wir schon ein Bild dazu sehen. Sonst müssten wir ja deiner Aussage vertrauen. Sollte es dann doch nicht so sein, weil uns nicht bekannt ist ob deine Einschätzung dazu korrekt sind drehen wir uns im Kreis.
> Dein Kühler nimmt keine Wärme auf, dazu fällt mir wieder zu 1. ein, wenn der Kühler nicht richtig drauf sitzen würde. Druckbild nach dem abnehmen des Kühlers wäre hierzu hilfreich.
> ...



1. Abdruck ist richtig gut, 3x abgenommen und getestet, anpressdruck ist auch sehr hoch. EK Supremacy Block mit Gelid GC Extreme WLP, extra ordentlich draufgeschmiert. Fotos kann ich machen wenn Wochenende ist, PC wird gebraucht.

2. Hatten wir schon. CPU hat einen irren Hotspot, dafür spricht auch das sofortige hochschießen von 40°C auf 88°C bei Allcore-Last mit AVX und das SOFORTIGE runterkühlen auf 44°C wenn die Last abfällt. Kann dir das gerne aufnehmen (Capture Card etc. vorhanden damit da keine Software rumzickt). Da kommt einfach nix beim Waterblock an.
3. Der Loop wurde vor 2 Tagen gebaut, die gesamte Hardware wurde auseinandergenommen und gereinigt. Da ist nichts verstopft. Und die D5 habe ich aus Spaß mit maximalen Umdrehungen getestet, Durchflusssensor braucht man da nicht, ich sehe was durch den Reservoir geht  Wassertemps sind bei 32°C bei Raumtemperatur um die 24°C beim testen. Da kommt nix an.
4. Siehe 3. Nix verstopft, nix warm. Sowohl der Waterblock als auch das Wasser und alles weitere bleibt kalt.
5. Ebenfalls - siehe die 3. Temperatursensor habe ich nicht, könnte höchstens n klassisches Thermometer in den Reservoir stecken oder mit einem IR-Thermometer die Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche messen. Und das besagte Ergebnis vom Thermometer reinstecken - 32°C stabil  Egal ob Lüfter auf max oder gedrosselt.

Das ein AMD-Prozessor warm werden kann - ist mir klar, vor allem im Idle springt das gerne rum.
Der 3900X bei mir war NIE über 70°C mit dem gleichen Waterblock. Nicht geschliffen, nichts gemacht mit dem Ding.
5800X ist ne heiße Kiste.

Und siehe im Originalbeitrag den 2en Edit:
Mit bissl manuellem Feintuning sind 4,8GHz all-core stabil bei Cinebench drin, entsprechend Cinebench-Resultat angehängt und dabei geht es auf 85-86°C peak. Und das ganze mit deutlich weniger Spannung als das was ASUS da ab Werk reinprügelt.
Ich hätte den aber gerne unter 70°C peak gehalten, leider schafft der Ryzen das wohl nicht ohne exotische Kühlung, entweder sub-ambient oder eben sub-zero (chiller oder LN2 usw.).

P.S. bin nicht doof, hab auch online nachgesehen.
Erstmal bin ich damit bei weitem nicht alleine, zweitens hab ich ne Tabelle aus dem Luxx-Forum gemopst:





						5800X Temperatures & R20 Scores - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




Siehe die Daten vom 5800X - da gibt es massive Unterschiede. Da sind Leute die nur 5500 Punkte bei CB erreichen und in die 90°C reinknallen trotz einer 280er AIO (die wohl auch nicht schief sitzen wird, das sind Daten von Enthusiasten und nicht vom Hinz&Kunz). Und in der gleichen Tabelle sind Leute die deutlich höhere Punktezahlen erreichen und unter 75°C bleiben - ohne die Spannung anzupassen. Alles drin.

Aber gut die Hälfte der Nutzer da rennt in Temperaturprobleme wo die CPU nahe an die 90°C rankommt.
Alle mit schiefen Kühlern? Bestimmt nicht, das könnte nur dann passieren wenn der Heatspreader bei der CPU nicht eben ist sondern einer Mondlandschaft gleicht.

Noch dazu sind da einige Leute die ernsthaftes Undervolting betrieben haben, wenn es auch nur über Vcore war (weil alles andere nicht vorhanden ist auf vielen Boards). Manche CPUs sind sogar bei 1,2V noch stabil über 4,6GHz all-core mit erfolgreichen Cinebench MC-scores.

Moral von der Geschichte? Spannung senken. Ab Werk wird viel zu viel Saft draufgegeben und die Abwärme kommt nicht aus der CPU.

Und es ist Winter. Die meisten Buden sind aktuell nicht warm.
Was machen wir im Sommer, wenn Ambient dann 35°C sind? Und im Gehäuse locker 45 weil heiße Hardware drin (hab ne 3090, ich weiß wovon ich spreche, wenn es um heiße Gehäuse geht).


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2020)

Suchst du nach einer Ausrede oder nach dem Grund? Denn du schreibst das dein Kühler und Radiator nicht warm werden und sie irgendwie keine Wärme aufnehmen. Ob der Prozessor mit der richtigen Kühlung dennoch auf 90°C kommt steht auf einem anderem Blatt geschrieben und steht auch hier erstmal nicht zu Debatte. Auch wenn du bereits alles gereinigt hast scheint nun ein Problem zu bestehen was du und auch nur du raus finden kannst. Bei einer Wasserkühlung gibt es kein großen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Blöcke der CPU-Kühlung und daher kann es am Kühler selbst nicht liegen wenn Kühler und der Rest des Loops in Ordnung sind. Was andere User für Probleme haben ist hier auch vollkommen uninteressant, denn entweder suchst du nach dem Grund deines Problems oder meckerst über AMD, aber dann solltest du dich auch an AMD wenden.

Genauso wie deine Aussage das du kein Durchflusssensor brauchst, denn ich kann kein Durchfluss an meinem AGB ersehen. Habe sogar noch ein Rädchen mit verbaut was mir ein Durchfluss anzeigt, aber daran sehe ich nur das was an Wasser fließt, aber nicht wie hoch der Durchfluss am ende anliegt. Letztens ist mein Durchfluss von 65 L/h auf nur noch 48 l/h gefallen und das konnte ich nur mittels meinem Durchflusssensor ersehen. Am ende war in meinem Fall mein Filter zum Teil zu, was auch diesen schlechten Durchfluss ergab. Im Zweifel hätte ich sogar mein CPU-Kühler zerlegen müssen um zu sehen ob sich in der feinen Struktur sich was abgesetzt hatte. Uns ist auch deine Wasserkühlung nicht bekannt und wie du deine Reinigung durchgeführt hast, daher gehe ich erstmal von allem aus was anliegen könnte.
Aber wenn dir alles so gut bekannt ist brauchst du im Grunde ja auch keine Hilfe..


----------



## Wurstpaket (24. November 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und das besagte Ergebnis vom Thermometer reinstecken - 32°C stabil  Egal ob Lüfter auf max oder gedrosselt.


wenn das wirklich so ist, dann stimmt irgendwas nicht. Bei voller Drehzahl sollte sich die Wassertemperatur unter Last definitiv niedriger einpegeln als bei gedrosselten Lüftern.


----------



## cryon1c (24. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Suchst du nach einer Ausrede oder nach dem Grund? Denn du schreibst das dein Kühler und Radiator nicht warm werden und sie irgendwie keine Wärme aufnehmen. Ob der Prozessor mit der richtigen Kühlung dennoch auf 90°C kommt steht auf einem anderem Blatt geschrieben und steht auch hier erstmal nicht zu Debatte. Auch wenn du bereits alles gereinigt hast scheint nun ein Problem zu bestehen was du und auch nur du raus finden kannst. Bei einer Wasserkühlung gibt es kein großen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Blöcke der CPU-Kühlung und daher kann es am Kühler selbst nicht liegen wenn Kühler und der Rest des Loops in Ordnung sind. Was andere User für Probleme haben ist hier auch vollkommen uninteressant, denn entweder suchst du nach dem Grund deines Problems oder meckerst über AMD, aber dann solltest du dich auch an AMD wenden.
> 
> Genauso wie deine Aussage das du kein Durchflusssensor brauchst, denn ich kann kein Durchfluss an meinem AGB ersehen. Habe sogar noch ein Rädchen mit verbaut was mir ein Durchfluss anzeigt, aber daran sehe ich nur das was an Wasser fließt, aber nicht wie hoch der Durchfluss am ende anliegt. Letztens ist mein Durchfluss von 65 L/h auf nur noch 48 l/h gefallen und das konnte ich nur mittels meinem Durchflusssensor ersehen. Am ende war in meinem Fall mein Filter zum Teil zu, was auch diesen schlechten Durchfluss ergab. Im Zweifel hätte ich sogar mein CPU-Kühler zerlegen müssen um zu sehen ob sich in der feinen Struktur sich was abgesetzt hatte. Uns ist auch deine Wasserkühlung nicht bekannt und wie du deine Reinigung durchgeführt hast, daher gehe ich erstmal von allem aus was anliegen könnte.
> Aber wenn dir alles so gut bekannt ist brauchst du im Grunde ja auch keine Hilfe..


Ich suche nach einer Lösung wie ich die CPU dazu bewegen kann die Abwärme richtig abzuführen. 
Was die Durchflusssensoren angeht, so sind viele von denen nicht zuverlässig (Igor's Lab mal guggen, der hat über die Dinger richtig gemeckert - zurecht). 


Ich sehe aktuell nur wenige Lösungen, Heatspreader schleifen und 100% dafür sorgen das dann alles richtig gerade sitzt - das wollte ich vermeiden.
Genau so wolle ich Flüssigmetall vermeiden, normale WLP müsste reichen.

Was ich sagen kann - Pumpe+Res neu, CPU-Waterblock wurde komplett zerlegt und mit Zahnbürste gereinigt, da war aber nicht viel. Radiator wurde mehrfach durchgespült und der ist auch sauber. Mehr gibt es in dem Loop nicht da aktuell nur CPU-only (3090 hat noch keinen Waterblock). Diese WaKü hat den 3900X immer unter 70°C gehalten. Bin auch nicht doof, die Anfängerfehler habe ich ausgeschlossen.
Also noch mal, wie kriege ich die CPU deutlich unter 90°C ohne manuelles OC und undervolting, so das diese immer noch den vollen Turbo bzw PBO richtig nutzen kann? Die Gründe sind mir relativ, mir geht es um die Lösungen warum ich die Abwärme aus der CPU nicht rausbekomme.

Das die CPU selbst kalt ist, sieht man auch daran das es innerhalb von einer Sekunde von knapp 90°C auf 44°C fällt, sobald die Last weg ist (Cinebench-run fertig). Wäre die zu heiß, würden die Kerne nicht sofort auf 44°C zurückfallen, wenn die wirklich überhitzen würde. Mir geht es nur darum, wie ich die Temperaturspitzen kühlen kann.


----------



## cryon1c (24. November 2020)

Wurstpaket schrieb:


> wenn das wirklich so ist, dann stimmt irgendwas nicht. Bei voller Drehzahl sollte sich die Wassertemperatur unter Last definitiv niedriger einpegeln als bei gedrosselten Lüftern.


Dafür habe ich nicht lange genug gemessen. Muss ich mal machen. 
Wie gesagt, das Wasser ist kalt, da passiert nix. Das Problem ist, die Hitze wird aus der CPU nicht schnell genug abgeführt und ich hab es langsam satt. Das war ja auch der Grund für die WaKü - leise und kühl, nur kriege ich die CPU nicht kühl, mit der gleichen Hardware die vorher eine deutlich hungrigere CPU gekühlt hat.


----------



## nightnight (24. November 2020)

Vergiss die Kühlung, du hast die Ursache doch schon richtig identifiziert.

Der 5800X jagt die Leistung durch einen Core Complex anstatt deren zwei wie bei dem 3900X. Das produziert dann auf der CPU Die einen sehr begrenzten und sehr heißen Hotspot den man bei Volllast nicht mehr gut wegbekommt.

Dann legt das Board mit PBO Auto noch eine unnötig hohe Spannung an und du hast den Salat.

Ich habe auch einen 5800X und ein ROGStrix-E. Unter Luft exakt das gleiche Ergebnis; wenn ich über Ryzen Master auto overclocke rennt er ins Thermo-Limit. Zwar knapper als bei dir und wenn ich etwas an der Kühlung spiele komme ich auf 88°C im Cinebench Test.

Aber welche Praxisrelevanz hat das? Selbst im heavy use Betrieb bekomme ich die CPU ohne weiteres auf maximal 75°C gekühlt – Regefall sehr deutlich unter 70°C – und dabei noch einiges an Lüfterkapazität in Reserve.

Zudem denke ich doch, das Asus da mit den kommenden Bios Updates noch einiges an den Stellschrauben für PBO auto drehen wird.


----------



## cryon1c (24. November 2020)

nightnight schrieb:


> Vergiss die Kühlung, du hast die Ursache doch schon richtig identifiziert.
> 
> Der 5800X jagt die Leistung durch einen Core Complex anstatt deren zwei wie bei dem 3900X. Das produziert dann auf der CPU Die einen sehr begrenzten und sehr heißen Hotspot den man bei Volllast nicht mehr gut wegbekommt.
> 
> ...


Welche Relevanz das hat?
Ich nutze den PC auch zum rendern etc. teils über Stunden. All-core Last. Zwar nicht so knackig 100% Last wie bei Cinebench, aber das ist ebenfalls x264 usw. und da macht sich das bemerkbar. 

Mit manuellen Einstellungen (aka 4,8GHz fixed all-core) ist die CPU kühler UND schneller - früher war nur eines möglich, man war entweder schneller oder kühler unterwegs.
Der Stromverbrauch ist mir bums, dualPC beim Livestreaming und ne 3090 verheizen jegliche Vorteile beim Strom sparen sowieso xD Aber die zusätzliche Performance bei weniger Hitzeentwicklung ist wichtig und richtig. Ergo habe ich nun das 4,8GHz Manuell als Profil bei Ryzen Master gespeichert. Sollte ich da viel rendern, werde ich das einfach einschalten. 

ASUS braucht leider sehr lange für BIOS Updates. Wirklich lange. Sind mit die langsamsten, alle anderen bis auf irgendwelche Biostar und NZXT Boards kriegen schneller Updates


----------



## nightnight (24. November 2020)

Naja, die Lösung fürs stundenlange rendern lautet schlicht 5900X


----------



## cryon1c (24. November 2020)

nightnight schrieb:


> Naja, die Lösung fürs stundenlange rendern lautet schlicht 5900X


Nö, die Lösung lautet 3900X - so viel langsamer isser nicht und ich hab den. Muss halt nur die Projekte rüberschieben - also Premiere/After Effects schneiden feddisch, alles rüberschieben, Media Encoder aufm 2en PC laufen lassen. So bleibt auch mein HauptPC frei für sonstigen Unfug 

Der 5800X war schon richtig, wurde primär als GamingCPU gekauft. Für rendering usw. gab es keinen wirklichen Drang zum Aufrüsten - klar sind die schneller, aber lohnt sich jetzt für mich nicht so für 15% mehr Leistung so viel zu zahlen. Gaming ist halt was anderes. 1440p 144Hz, da will ich auch immer 144FPS wenn möglich.


Kurz zum Thema:
CPU lasse ich erstmal in Ruhe und beobachte die BIOS-Updates die Wochen/Monate. Optional hätte ich natürlich noch das alte Crosshair VII Hero rumfliegen, wenn es entsprechende Updates bekommt kann ich gegentesten wie sich das Board auswirkt. Ist halt beides ASUS, wer weiß was die da treiben.

Brauche noch einen Waterblock für die 3090 Eagle OC.
Aquatuning hat da was:








						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3090/3080 Gaming/Eagle mit Backplate
					

Der Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3080/3090 Gaming/Eagle vereint Style mit Performance und eine umfangreiche Digital RGB Beleuchtung. Die Erfahrung von über 17 Jahren sind in diesen Grafikkarten-Wasserkühler eingeflossen und...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Aber bei dem Ding bleibt die Stromversorgung draußen baumeln und das ist absolut unmöglich bei einer GPU dieser Preisklasse. Suche also einen Waterblock der entsprechend die Stromversorgung für die krumme Gigabyte-Lösung mitbringt - entweder den originalen Adapter festschrauben und verkabeln oder halt mit einem eigenen Adapter der auf das Gigabyte-Board passt und bereits fest installiert ist.


----------

